# 5 days from holiday.



## canna91 (Jul 25, 2016)

So im going on holiday in 5 days for a week. Looks like these wont be done in time like i had hoped. Can set up a home watering kit pretty easily for while im away just worried about them being ready while im away and missing the perfect time to harvest. How many weeks would you think is left? All cloudly a few ambers but nothing to shout about yet. Is there anyway i can slow the process down for while im away? Thanks for the help guys. 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zem (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey there canna91, welcome to MP  if you are sure that the trichomes are all cloudy with a few ambers, then it sounds like it is the right time for harvesting. Amber means that the trichomes stopped developing and began ageing and degrading, so growers use that as a signal to chop and avoid having too much amber. There is no way to slow the flowering period. To set up a self feeding system for such a brief period is entirely possible. i assume you are in soil, if it is not overly hot, and your pots are large enough, you might be able to get by with a full watering dutch bucket style, cover the topsoil to prevent evaporation, but do not suffocate it. if you think that the weather is overly hot and the pots are small. there are also drippers and equipment that you can install if you need automation, but i do not see that necessary in your case, and it doesn't really work all that well in soil since it gets water clogged. 

anyway, you still have 5 days and already seeing amber, I guess your main concern should be how not to let them overdry or mold while they are chopped and while you are away. Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 25, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Chop them babies and hang their butts up to dry in a cool dark place with low humidity.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Chop them babies and hang their butts up to dry in a cool dark place with low humidity.



I 2nd that motion Hopper!


----------

